# New snowex Vee pro 600



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Decided to do all my salting in house this year, used to sub it out! Went out and got a SnowEx Vee Pro 6000 so I could keep my tool box in the truck with the salter. I'm not quite done with the controller inside, going to have to trim up the center console for it to fit correctly. That wire hanging down next to it is for my iPod

Im ready for the white stuff now!! Likely adding another truck yet this year too, was able to land some rathar large contracts in the areawesport


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

NIce!!


But even Nice TRUCK!!!!!

What size rims and tires?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

02DURAMAX;596542 said:


> NIce!!
> 
> But even Nice TRUCK!!!!!
> 
> What size rims and tires?


Thanks! This one's my baby, tires are 33" Toyo MT's on 16" moto metal 951 rims... I got them before they started getting serously over played but I still like the look! I run 285 BFG all terrains on the stock aluminum PYO's in the winter


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

im not a chevy guy, but nice truck and nice set up.. If you don't mind me asking what did that unit set you back?
Mike


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The v-box looks great, how is it coming in/out of the truck?



Thanks,Tim


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

tls22;596929 said:


> The v-box looks great, how is it coming in/out of the truck?
> 
> Thanks,Tim


I just hook it at all 4 corners and lift it with a forklift


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good Ryan! I got the 8000 model, might pick up a 6000 yet this year too...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

tls22;596929 said:


> The v-box looks great, how is it coming in/out of the truck?
> 
> Thanks,Tim


tim i had an 8000 a few years ago, two guys and a dolly could just pick it up and slid it in/out , no big deal at all


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

ballast, check
plow, Check
sweet truck, check
spreader, check
snow, still holding on snow.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Snowbrdr360;596864 said:


> Thanks! This one's my baby, tires are 33" Toyo MT's on 16" moto metal 951 rims... I got them before they started getting serously over played but I still like the look! I run 285 BFG all terrains on the stock aluminum PYO's in the winter


Nice next week Im getting 18" Rims with 33" Tires wesportwesport


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Ryan, that's an awesome setup! Can't wait to see that in action. You should post pics of the new boss plow on it. I was also wondering what kind of flasing light that is. I was hoping to get a similar one for my newer truck. Also, congrats on picking up the big jobs, I wish I could pick a few up. I'm having trouble getting into the commercial market.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful v box. I was looking at the same one this summer but wasn't able to land any of the new work I wanted. ( I was one of the highest bidders.) Funny how i can make more plowing drives. Best of luck and please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice salt truck you have........why do you use such a nice truck for salting? everyone around here uses 15-20 year old trucks including myself... looks damm good though!!!!!!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude! Bedliner ASAP! That salt is gonna destroy your bed.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'd plug the stake pocket things on the bed too! usually get a little sloppy with the loader at times....


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

chcav1218;597328 said:


> Dude! Bedliner ASAP! That salt is gonna destroy your bed.


Linex is going in tomorrowwesport


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd highly recommend this unit to anyone, no complaints after 8 events thus far this season!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice unit!


----------

